# Are pumpkin/squash seeds okay?



## Bville (Oct 23, 2013)

Is it okay to feed rabbits pumpkin or squash seeds? If yes, do they need to be dried or baked? Just asking since I'll have pumpkin seeds soon from our jack-o-lantern and we eat acorn and butternut squash in the winter.


----------



## middlemuse (Oct 24, 2013)

Seems like they'd be pretty high fat for a bunny treat.


----------



## JBun (Oct 24, 2013)

I've read of people feeding them to their rabbits, probably dried ones, though I don't know why fresh wouldn't be ok as long as they haven't gone bad. I do know that seeds have to be fed sparingly because of the high fat content, as well as starting out in small amounts so that they don't disrupt the GI flora. If your rabbits have sensitivities to carbs, it might be best not to feed them. The pumpkin itself though is a veggie and I'm sure your buns might like trying out a small slice


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 24, 2013)

JBun said:


> I've read of people feeding them to their rabbits, probably dried ones, though I don't know why fresh wouldn't be ok as long as they haven't gone bad. I do know that seeds have to be fed sparingly because of the high fat content, as well as starting out in small amounts so that they don't disrupt the GI flora. If your rabbits have sensitivities to carbs, it might be best not to feed them. The pumpkin itself though is a veggie and I'm sure your buns might like trying out a small slice


 

^^ That.

I have on occasion saved the seeds for my critters... Uggh so messy. Wash them off a bit, try and get all the pumpkin goo off, then stick them in the oven on a sheet pan on a low heat to dry them, stir them a bit, and continue till im happy. The rabbits do enjoy the odd seed here and there, I never offer more then 1 or 2 each at a time and not every day. My rats love them. As do the parrots, so its a win for everyone


----------

